# Solucion a Microondas queda prendido al abrir puerta



## totoxxx2020 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hola gente, vengo a ver si puedo encontrar ayuda técnica para solucionar el problema de mi microondas que desde ayer al abrirlo queda prendido....
Lo primero que encontré de la posible falla es que uno de los switch de la puerta estaba fallando...lo cual es éste a mi criterio, es por acá



Pero cual es el problema, que al probarlo solo funciona bien, pero si le das continuidad a los cables todos están conectados no importa la posición de la perilla... llego a la conclusión que el rojo y el amarillo tiene continuidad en algún lugar del circuito y no estoy encontrado donde...
Acá un diagrama de dónde va cada cable de este switch.
Aclaración: los símbolos con verde es que llegan a un mismo lugar y abajo dejo fotos




Acá:  Switch puerta,  Switch tarjeta 1 y Switch tarjeta 2.



TARJETA (tienen continuidad la entrada del azul con rojo)


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Varias cosas;
1) una foto general y datos de la marca y modelo es necesario.
2) si el switch conmuta bien, mira por los reles que estan en la placa.
3) el dibujo no se entiende nada.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 27, 2021)

Raro, porque son 2 switch para mas seguridad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2021)

He visto tres switchs de seguro de puerta , uno de ellos suele tener un NC que suele quedarse pegado-soldado


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Jun 29, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Varias cosas;
> 1) una foto general y datos de la marca y modelo es necesario.
> 2) si el switch conmuta bien, mira por los reles que estan en la placa.
> 3) el dibujo no se entiende nada.



Acá te dejo una especie de guia con fotos y un diagrama del recorrido de los cables rojo y amarillo del switch que para mi es el que falla porque los cables están en continuidad lo cual no tendría que tenerlo a mi entender y x eso al abrir la puerta se enciende la luz, el ventilador, el plato, el magneto.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Varias cosas;
> 1) una foto general y datos de la marca y modelo es necesario.
> 2) si el switch conmuta bien, mira por los reles que estan en la placa.
> 3) el dibujo no se entiende nada.



Como miro pruebo los rele sin sacarlos? le di con continuidad con la puerta abierta y cerrada y no dan no se si sirve...pero si me das alguna data que me funcione...



capitanp dijo:


> Raro, porque son 2 switch para mas seguridad.



Son 3 los que tienes.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> He visto tres switchs de seguro de puerta , uno de ellos suele tener un NC que suele quedarse pegado-soldado



Si son 3
El de arriba y el de abajo con la puerta cerrada dan continuidad no así con la puerta abierta...


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Jun 29, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Varias cosas;
> 1) una foto general y datos de la marca y modelo es necesario.
> 2) si el switch conmuta bien, mira por los reles que estan en la placa.
> 3) el dibujo no se entiende nada.


Te dejo el orden de las fotos: 
1) Modelo de Microondas
2 y 3) Vista interna de Microondas y de la Placa
13) Diagrama del cable amarillo: lo cual las fotos que según el numero en los cables del diagrama como orientación son: 15, 7, 15,11,12,16,17
14) Diagrama del cable rojo: lo cual las fotos que según el numero en los cables del diagrama como orientación son: 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 7


capitanp dijo:


> Raro, porque son 2 switch para mas seguridad.


En la ultima foto se ven los 3


DOSMETROS dijo:


> He visto tres switchs de seguro de puerta , uno de ellos suele tener un NC que suele quedarse pegado-soldado


-Si en la ultima foto se ven los 3, el de arriba y el de abajo, al abrir y cerrar la puerta en sus terminales funciona bien la continuidad no así en el del medio que tienen continuidad los cables independientemente del swich que funciona bien, y por logica no tendria que tener...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2021)

totoxxx2020 dijo:


> En la ultima foto se ven los 3


 
Dos de ellos cierran al cerrar la puerta y el tercero lleva un inversor , ese funciona bien ¿?


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Jun 30, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dos de ellos cierran al cerrar la puerta y el tercero lleva un inversor , ese funciona bien ¿?



Los 3 funcionan como deberían*,* la diferencia es que el del medio es de 3 terminales y los 2 cables que ingresan desde el lateral y deberían estar sin continuidad no lo están...es *por* eso que al testearlos en el Swi*t*ch los 3 dan continuidad sin importar la posición del botón.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 30, 2021)

Hola, 1ro. que nada, desconecta el magnetrón para hacer pruebas.
2) Utiliza dos lámparas de filamento de al menos 100W cada una,(ambas en paralelo) pero en serie al horno. Eso te ayudará a identificar más rápido el problema.
Yendo al problema, parece ser que viene por el lado que comenta DOSMETROS. 
El alto consumo, suele soldar los contactos, evitando que retornen a su posición de reposo.
Para medir los switchs, debes desconectar al menos dos terminales, para evitar medir derivaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Para medir los switchs, debes desconectar al menos dos terminales, para evitar medir derivaciones.


 
Y volver a colocar cada cable exactamente en su lugar en el caso del switch de 3 terminales.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 1, 2021)

totoxxx2020 dijo:


> Los 3 funcionan como deberían*,* la diferencia es que el del medio es de 3 terminales y los 2 cables que ingresan desde el lateral y deberían estar sin continuidad no lo están...es *por* eso que al testearlos en el Swi*t*ch los 3 dan continuidad sin importar la posición del botón.


Pareciera que quiere decir que los conmutadores están bien pero el "corto" está en la instalación 🤔

Ojo que en uno (mínimo) de los conmutadores tendrás las conexiones de las resistencias (grill), bombilla o algo más que te puede dar medidas bajas. 
¿No tiene el esquema pegado en la tapa?


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Jul 3, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pareciera que quiere decir que los conmutadores están bien pero el "corto" está en la instalación 🤔
> 
> Ojo que en uno (mínimo) de los conmutadores tendrás las conexiones de las resistencias (grill), bombilla o algo más que te puede dar medidas bajas.
> ¿No tiene el esquema pegado en la tapa?


No tiene ningún esquema


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2021)

Pero a que conclusión llegaste?


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Jul 3, 2021)

Antes que nada mil disculpas porque el problema era uno de los Swich, lo raro es que me acuerdo a verlo medido sin sacarlo y anda bien al final para esta última prueba los saque a los 3 y el de arriba tenía la perilla trabada Problema Resuelto! Muchas gracias! 


Consulta tengo otro microonda que encontré para sacarle los componentes en caso de que me sucediera algo al mío y le saque este Swich, me sirve igual?


----------



## phavlo (Jul 3, 2021)

Si, mientras calce igual en el zócalo y cumpla su función, te va a servir!


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Jul 3, 2021)

Muchas Gracias a todos!!!


----------

